# Puppy Food, How Long?



## striperlouie (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

We have a 5 month old female Vizsla. How long do I need to feed her puppy food? She's currently eating Orijen puppy formula and doing very well on it. 

thanks for the advise!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

is her mouth big enough to eat adult food.If so then feed it to her.Is there a nutritional difference between the two foods


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, I waited until my guy was just under one year. And then I switched to the adult fromula of the same brand. He has done very well on both. Perfect bowel habits, lots of energy, proper weight and growing as he should. I imagine thre are lots of different opinions out there. Enjoy your pup.Blaze is now 13 months old . Where did the time go?


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

We feed our 5 month old pup Arden Grange puppy food which also suggests leaving them on it until 12 months old. However, the vet said if we were to get him neutered before this time we should then switch him straight on to adult food as the puppy food would be too rich in protein and could cause excessive weight gain.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

First off, I think this is a topic in which even many vets are divided. But, we started adult food from the beginning. I don't really believe they _need_ puppy food, per se. And our breeder actually thinks the adult food helps "straighten" out the bones as they grow (per advice she received). I believe the adult food will allow them to grow slow and steady which supposedly leads to less structural problems as an adult. I remember posting on this before, I'll see if I can find it...

Oh yeah...the question was regarding something else, but here's what I posted regarding adult food:


> Our breeder started out feeding her pups puppy food when they were weaned and their legs weren't growing quite right (one longer than the other, etc.). She received a recommendation from another breeder to switch to an adult formula and it would straighten everything out. Sure enough, she noticed an almost immediate change in their growth.


Just my 2 cents, but I don't think puppy food is needed, so I'd say transition now if you want...


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

1notenough said:


> Is there a nutritional difference between the two foods


I believe puppy food has a higher caloric and protein content than adult food.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

vlicked not all puppy foods have higher protien levels.In fact most of the premium foods dont offer puppy chow and if they do protien levels tend to be the same,calories per cup though aredifferent this is a very small difference


----------

